# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  infopath and sharepoint

## balieslami

سلام

من یه فرم infopath داشتم که تو یه سایت شیرپوینتی publish کردم. حالا میخوام یه فرم دیگه رو یه جای دیگه pulish کنم.الان وقتی quick publish  رو میزنم میره فرمیو که تو صفحه دیگم ساخته بودمو آپدیت می کنه. یعنی اجازه وارد کردن یه مسیر جدید واسه publish رو نمیده و فقط میگه " done successfully ". چطور میتونم publish location رو تغییر بدم؟

----------


## feri10

سلام
دوست عزیز سوالت واضح نبود
شما گفتین یک فرم دیگه یک جای دیگه. با مثال  اسم لیستهایی رو که ایجاد کردین رو درست توضیح بدین.

----------

